# Injecting Pulled Pork??



## nickrp (Dec 15, 2011)

So I'm planning on smoking a 10lbs butt for pulled pork for an xmas party sat and I was wondering, has anyone ever injected a pork butt with bourbon/apple juice?  I will be using the finishing sauce (the one that seems so popular) for the first time and be making a mustard based bbq sauce as well.  Anyone ever tried something like this? If so, how did it go? Recommendations?  Thanks in advance for your suggestions!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 15, 2011)

I use an apple juice injection if the butt hasn't been injected during processing. If it has it will say so on the label. Good Luck.


----------



## eman (Dec 15, 2011)

yes folks do inject pork butts i have done it once or twice. i would not use any alcohol based injection though for a party. Most of the alcohol should cook out of the butt . But i would have to think about anyone who is in AA or has quit drinking ?

 Inject w/ seasoned apple juice if you just want to inject. not really necessary as butts stay moist when smoked and the finishing sauce is a great flavor addition.

One of the best butts i ever smoked was with a meyers dark spiced rum injection..


----------



## slief (Dec 15, 2011)

My first butt was injected with Apple Juice. My last one I injected with Dr. Pepper. My last one was better than the first but I also smoked it in a different smoker and didn't foil it like my first one. That said, they both came out great and were argueably the best pulled pork I have ever had.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't forget if you inject it you have to get it from 41 to 135 in 4 hours.


----------



## nickrp (Dec 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Don't forget if you inject it you have to get it from 41 to 135 in 4 hours.




 What do you mean if I injected it i have to get it to 135 in four hours?  Dont you always have to, injected or not?  I was planning on injecting it when i put the rub on the night before, is that not a good plan?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Nickrp said:


> What do you mean if I injected it i have to get it to 135 in four hours?  Dont you always have to, injected or not? No you don't. If you don't inject it or put a probe in it, it is considered intact muscle. In that case all you have to do is get the outside 1/2" above 135 in 4 hours. This is why a lot of guys don't inject, and also wait until 3 or 4 hours into the smoke to put the temp probe in. I was planning on injecting it when i put the rub on the night before, is that not a good plan? Yes that's fine, but like I said be aware that you have 4 hours to get it to 135. So don't let it sit on the counter and get to room temp, take it out of the fridge & put it right in the smoker.


----------



## nickrp (Dec 15, 2011)

OK thanks!  So basically cross cut the fat, pub it down then inject it and then throw it straight in the fridge.  then sat morning take it straight from fridge to smoker, dont do the normal sit on the counter and get to room temp deal.  Should i wait the 3-4 hours before i put in my remote probe, or does it not matter at that point because i injected it the previous night?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never injected a pork butt or shoulder but I have heard of many folks doing that. To me the meat is always juicy enough for me and I personally don't inject.


----------



## nickrp (Dec 16, 2011)

OK well its in the fridge, injected it with " The Kracken" spiced rum, appble juice and some chili powder and garlic then rub'd it down and wrapped it up.  Going on the smoker today round 1pm after work, hopping it will be done tomorrow morning.  thanks for the help all!


----------

